# sticker shock



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i went to store yesty for a few things and decided i would walk around and check a few prices a seen a few things a few weeks ago when i dashed in to store.but i paroosed around looking and about fainted.people shopping were all talking about prices etc too.several looked about as shocked as i felt.i also noticed that certain items that use to have 2 sections of shelves only had one now....like peanut butter.

anyhow...just a couple things i noticed....a new pickle called farmersgarden...$3.24....it was about 3cukes cut in spears with a few carrots and red pepper slices....it looked like something i can.it looks great but goodness a person on low wages by the time they pay taxes out of check and buy that and pay taxes again...i mean an hours wage is gone.

link...they do look good though

Farmer's Garden


garlic powder....was 50cent now 74cent i know that dont seem much but thats 50% increase....almost.i have a lot of garlic to replant this year and i hope to set out at least 300 to 400 bulbis and cloves.

$1.68 a pound for small grey zucs and squash and they looked rough...dents and dings in them from shipping.

apples...3# bag of very small gala apples $4.77.........glad i got plenty canned up.

what ya seeing


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

they have recipes for pickle use....several look interesting.

Recipes | Farmer's Garden


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

It is bad....I don't buy a whole lot of fresh fruit/veg...but my grain for the animals went up net $2 a 50# sack in the past 2 weeks!
I make our pickles...and can what we can grow!

The people that run the food pantry expressed a huge concern for the coming winter....

I had $30 for gas this week....not even 3/4 tank in my rice rocket at $3.85 gallon....I run on fumes a lot since DH unemployment.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Just a few things:

Pine nuts have gone through the roof. They are $19.99 for a bag that I think can't be much more than a pound.

Jam (several varieties) that we used to get at the discount grocer was $2.69. IIRC, it hasn't been that high in the past.

I got bacon for $1.99 a pound, but I don't think the quality will be very good. The other stuff was $2.99 a pound, but not sure how much that has risen since we don't buy it all the time.

I think the 3 pound bag of apples you mentioned was something like $3.67 at Walmart the other day. 

The lowest I've seen sweet corn is 20 cents an ear, bit the ears aren't very substantial.

I wanna say that tuna has jumped. I think it was something like $14.99 for a pack of eight cans. That's what, $1.75 a can!!!


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Grain about made me cry, wish I had gotten the meat birds earlier....although dh is now thinking a chicken tractor MIGHT be ok! Everything I am hearing is that this winter is going to be worse. I am canning and frezing as much as I can get my hands on.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

oh olive oil is high too...outrageous in fact.....i been saving all meat drippings in my coffee cup for frying eggs in too.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tab said:


> Grain about made me cry, wish I had gotten the meat birds earlier....although dh is now thinking a chicken tractor MIGHT be ok! Everything I am hearing is that this winter is going to be worse. I am canning and frezing as much as I can get my hands on.



i have been fermenting pickles last 11 days and about done with these 14 day pickles.they smell great.this is first time fermenting for me.i usually just make pickles but these fermented ones taste so good.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

elkhound said:


> oh olive oil is high too...outrageous in fact.....i been saving all meat drippings in my coffee cup for frying eggs in too.


I have gone away from olive oil....I have some lard canned from our pig and save all the drippings from bacon and ham fat is trimmed and frozen for the bean pot.

Bacon is an amazing "seasoning" all by itself!:happy2:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i noticed those hannah pickled eggs....a 12oz jar that has very small eggs in it...maybe 10 or so eggs.....$5 something.....no way...i do my own 20 eggs at a time.i planted a large turnip patch to off set my feed bill.last year it cut my feed bill by 1/3rd feeding tops and bottoms.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

mpillow said:


> I have gone away from olive oil....I have some lard canned from our pig and save all the drippings from bacon and ham fat is trimmed and frozen for the bean pot.
> 
> Bacon is an amazing "seasoning" all by itself!:happy2:


if i can get lucky and kill a thick sided deer i might peel the side down from hip to front and salt cure it like pork...deer bacon...what an idea.

look at this mpillow...a gallon

Bragg Organic Olive Oil 128 Oz.: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

one thing i did get was frozen sweet corn....got it on dehydrator now..i dont eat corn plain.but i like it in my soups.its 98cents...i want to do about 20 bags before prices jump.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Elkhound, I've had deer bacon before and it was very good!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

That Bragg olive oil is $71.00+/gallon!!!!! Yikes!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

just got done slicing large zucs up and trimming soft interior out, cut into spears and are now soaking in lime water...i hope i can find enough bannana peppers in garden to make my version of vlasic's farmers garden...oh... think i will add a slice or two of my hot purple onions.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Just started a batch of chunk pickles. Next will be seven day sweet. 
I render my own lard. The butcher will usually let me take extra fat as most people will not do lard. This year, we will send our own hogs, bet I can get the fat from both . I try to feed the pigs good stuff I believe "garbage in, garbage out". They have eaten more greens and veggies than me!

That is a scarey price for olive oil!!! Course it is organic and a gallon!


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I had to stop at the grocery store yesterday. I can't have chickens due to living in the city limits so I have to buy eggs. Normally I get farm eggs but the heat seems to have slowed down production so much that the lady isn't selling any right now.
Eggs were $2.14/doz for the standard white large eggs
Fareway(house brand) yogurt was $2.19 a quart or $6.95 gal
Ground beef(ground in house) was $3.79/#
Chicken hind quarters were .79/#
Butter was $2.49
Commercial bread ranged from $1.99 to $4.69 for a 24 oz loaf .
Frozen Vegetables were $1.49/ 14oz bag
Fresh Apples ranged from .99/# to $2.25/#
Russet potatoes were $4.99/10 #
Yellow onions were $2.29/3# bag


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Regarding tuna...I've been looking at canning bluegill and other pan fish. I've recently taken up fishing and might be a good way to save some money. I'm really the only one who eats tuna, but I think I can find some good chowder recipes the rest of the family might eat. Heavy on potatoes and cream, light on bluegill and shredded bluegill at that.

We've got eggs covered between the 20+ hens. We have been feeding them weeds, some pean screenings and lots of old bread products ($26 for a whole 7' rolling cart) and we get good organic bread that's barely if even expired.

We also do milk as we are currently cow-sitting a milk cow and calf. We also have a milk goat. Feeding them is more of a challenge since we don't have pasture, but we have had people just flat give us hay (broken bales, older stuff, etc.).


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

small catfish (hornpout) and white perch make good chowder....feed some crap fish to the chickens too.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

mpillow said:


> small catfish (hornpout) and white perch make good chowder....feed some crap fish to the chickens too.


Oh, I bet they would gobble it up! I watched a cool video of a six step method of filleting small panfish. It leaves the head, bones and guts intact. 

I'm stopping by the lake after work tomorrow and do some bait fishing mostly. I caught four small bluegill on a fly last time, but some people next to me were pulling them out left and right on worms, I think. Just dug about 30 out of the garden this afternoon and evening.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

The biggest sticker shock for me was store brand sugar, 5 pounds-$4.09. I have a good supply but have been adding to it when I can find a sale. I recently found 4 pound bags for $1.99, bought 10.

Apples at the store this week were $4.99 for 3 pounds of Gala or Granny Smith. Potatoes are on sale everywhere but onions are running $1.99 a pound. Eggs are $2.49 for 18, I have chickens but I just noticed the price when I was looking at the butter which was $2.99 for a pound. 80% Ground Beef was $3.79 a pound and chicken leg quarters were on sale for .77 per pound but whole chickens were $1.79 a pound and skinless/boneless chicken breasts were $3.99 a pound. Tuna was .85 for store brand, $1.69 for Star-Kist. 

Since it is back to school in many areas, you can find good deals on canned soups, pastas, puddings, snacks, lunch meats and juices so for those of you that use those items, you may want to check your local store adds and see what you can find.

I am seeing a lot of stores including family dollar selling snack size candy bars at good prices. This weekend they had a mix bag of candy bars for $2.50 and I had a .75 coupon so I added a couple to my stash.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I came across this link the other day and I thought you might like this Elkhound. 
Four Ways to Pickled Green Tomatoes | Garden Betty

I try REALLY hard to not even go into the stores!! I have been hitting the salvage stores every chance I get and that has helped me a lot but they don't carry any fresh foods or refrigerated foods I have been buying that all local now. I am also working on my plans for making the garden even bigger next year because prices are so high and just getting higher!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

pam how funny you posted that.....story time..last fall i had very late patch of romas...i was picking them green as the sleet poured down on me.i had tons..gave my best buddy a bucket full.he made them into pickles just like in the picture you posted.fast forward to our little fair...he entered in pickles and we won first place.team effort....they were nice romas.he done a great job canning.


i just planted late tomatoes and i have 2 flats of broc and cabbage...trying small miracle and southern comet on brocs...golden acre..green and red variety and danish ball head.i might seed a 3rd flat today.

already planted turnips,carrots,kolrobie,jap white radishes.

ETA..6# corn dried and stored..with 6 more in the drier...might go get another 6 this afternoon.


----------



## Little House (Nov 18, 2007)

elkhound said:


> i have been fermenting pickles last 11 days and about done with these 14 day pickles.they smell great.this is first time fermenting for me.i usually just make pickles but these fermented ones taste so good.


Would you mind sharing the recipe? Last time I tried to ferment pickles, they turned out mushy and slimy and gross... I would love to try again with a good recipe.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Little House said:


> Would you mind sharing the recipe? Last time I tried to ferment pickles, they turned out mushy and slimy and gross... I would love to try again with a good recipe.



National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Pickle

also look around web under icicle pickles for a version you like.


----------



## Little House (Nov 18, 2007)

elkhound said:


> National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Pickle
> 
> also look around web under icicle pickles for a version you like.


Thanks!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

my version of vlasic's farmers garden....spicy zucs..


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

doing every little bit i can...everything but corn from my dirt and by my hands


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

elkhound you and your food production and saving is amazing.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> elkhound you and your food production and saving is amazing.


its why i am fat....i am a little to good at it and a little lazy.....lol

i just need to produce less and work a bit harder to slim my belly down...:happy2:


thank you....like i said in past..i would dangerous if i had real equipment and nice land.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

*a good news sale item for me*

:happy2: If it matters to you, Duke's mayonnaise (a necessity here) is buy one get one free at Food Lion until I think Tuesday or Wednesday here.
That is a big deal. 3.99 price makes bogo 2 dollars each. One cannot find a qt of Dukes here for less than 3.59 anywhere.

I have no livestock. Trying to buy all my meat from a local. I noticed his price for ground beef went from 4.75 to 5.25 this year.

There are some sticker shock things going on. I don't have good specifics cause I've been just glancing for interest, rather than actually buying.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Local Fareway has eggs for 99Â¢ a dozen and 10# bags of chicken hind quarters for 69Â¢ a pound. I plan to buy both today after work.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Let's all go to elkhound's place when SHTF....

Do you have rattlesnakes in your house?....


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

mpillow said:


> Let's all go to elhound's place when SHTF....
> 
> Do you have rattlesnakes in your house?....


Ditto that. I think he is single. Ya know, if I wasn't so old, ........


Va ain't that far from me! and snakes don't bother me.
sorry :ashamed:


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

mpillow said:


> Let's all go to elhound's place when SHTF....
> 
> Do you have rattlesnakes in your house?....


I wonder if Elkhound likes children??? LOL! 

The snakes would keep me away though! 



partndn said:


> Ditto that. I think he is single. Ya know, if I wasn't so old, ........
> 
> 
> Va ain't that far from me! and snakes don't bother me.
> sorry :ashamed:


I am still pretty young! VA isn't that far from here either! 

All of those home canned goods sure do look tasty!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Don't call them 'children', call them 'farmhands'.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

chickenista said:


> Don't call them 'children', call them 'farmhands'.


I call them slave labor! :teehee:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL you girls can have the snakes!!...but mail me some dehydrated stuff! Sharing is caring!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

elkhound-----> single..but doesnt have a child proof home or homestead.he has many sharp,pointy,burn ya,stick ya,kick ya,poke ya eye out things....we wont talk about things that go boom....lol..in his home....old home...yes snakes....new home...no snakes....outside the home...well....rattlers,copperheads,bears,bobcat,coyotes regular in the yard.

homestead rule#1....dont step or stick your hand where you cant see.

i'll never find a wife..........:Bawling::Bawling::Bawling:


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Another sticker shock item, apples $34.00 a bushel!!! I think that is double from last year and the one orchard may not offer drops. 

Eh, child proof homes are modern things....any real homesteading kid knows about guns, snakes, rats and critters!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

There is an ag-college-run experimental fruit station over in the next town. I've been getting Gala and Ozark Gold apples for 50 cents a pound and running the dehydrator day & night!


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I went with my DH a couple days back, to pick up a few things at the local bulk grocery. I walked down the aisles, pointing out how much stuff was up. After about five minutes he got real quiet. Peanut butter, up over $3 a medium container in six months. Bread up 30 percent or more. Cereals, don't even go there. High quality butter pushing $5 a pound, meats are still "reasonable" but even they are up 25 percent in three months. Over $9 for a box of instant noodles, too. Mayo was on promo-off brand, 2 for $9. A big bottle of ranch dressing is now almost $7, things like that. 

Milk still a loss leader, thank heavens. Even if it is shipped in from thousands of miles away, it is still less than $3.50 a gallon, yay. Lunch meat? HA! Running $4 a pound and up, no matter what it is. I remember being shell shocked seeing bologna and salame in the little blister pack stacks, over $5 at grocery.


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

At the end of July (the last time I kept any prices for reference), the prices were getting on up there.

1 Gallon Whole Milk $3.99 
(and we have the 2nd largest dairy in the state 8 miles away)
80/20 Hamburger $3.40/lb
Parkay Margarine $2.09/pkg
Velveeta Cheese $5.99/2-lb pkg

The local Supermarket has 73/27 Hamburger on sale now (8/21/12) for $1.99/lb in the 5-lb tube, so we have been stocking up. We boil it, drain it, and freeze it. We use a lot of boiled hamburger, especially in Mexican dishes. 

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am going out tomorrow and I will check the prices then, but last week the bottom dollar, store brand butter was $4.18 a pound.
I am fortunate that I do not buy much from the chain grocery store.
I go in for maybe 5 things, but tomorrow I will look at the whole store and take some notes.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Olpoop you do realize you are throwing away about 1-1/3 pounds of that "tube" when you boil that 27% fat out which equals $3.30 you are throwing away!


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

goatlady said:


> Olpoop you do realize you are throwing away about 1-1/3 pounds of that "tube" when you boil that 27% fat out which equals $3.30 you are throwing away!


No. 
Theoretically, if the percentages are accurate and we boil out all of the fat:
When we boil the 5lb tube of 73/27 ($1.99/lb), weâre discarding $2.69.
When we boil the 5lb tube of 80/20 ($3.40/lb), weâre discarding $3.40.

Grilling and frying will produce about as much loss donât you think?

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## mamastars (Feb 28, 2006)

Was at the grocery store this morning, thought I would pick up a couple packs of wide mouth jar lids. They had two packs in the back of one shelf for 2.99 each (Kerr 12 lids in a pack) on another shelf they had just restocked them for 4.99 each. That's right a TWO dollar increase. Regular mouth lids are 2.49 a pack. Glad I was just picking up extra's.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

mamastars said:


> Was at the grocery store this morning, thought I would pick up a couple packs of wide mouth jar lids. They had two packs in the back of one shelf for 2.99 each (Kerr 12 lids in a pack) on another shelf they had just restocked them for 4.99 each. That's right a TWO dollar increase. Regular mouth lids are 2.49 a pack. Glad I was just picking up extra's.


Try Muller's Lane Farm, she posts on here and they have an online store. I have gotten lids a couple of times. With that price increase, maybe I better, too!


----------



## mamastars (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you tab, I have to check it out. It seems to be a lot of head shaking I can't believe it increased that much going on! with more to come.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I read/post some at 2 other "fluffier" boards. They're talking about prices of food these days. Not a lot but it's coming up. Scary.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Did my weekly shopping at Aldies today.Did not see a price increase ,except eggs which I don't buy since we have our own.They even had strawberries for 59 cets a box.I love Aldies.Ours is very clean and the same girls have worked there for years and are very friendly.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

whodunit said:


> Just a few things:
> 
> Pine nuts have gone through the roof. They are $19.99 for a bag that I think can't be much more than a pound.
> !


Most Pine nuts are coming in from China these days, watch where they come from.

It has been a pretty good monsoon season in west NM, we should have a decent crop of Pinon Pine Nuts in September. I plan to harvest a bunch.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I do grow things I never have to buy now, what a nice feeling it is! I also make things I do not have to buy. I even make my own laundry soap and dog food now. We can all do more, can't we? We see groceries going up and shop at discount grocery stores and Trader Joes on the mainland...usually do quite well that way. 

Trading with others has become a great option to get that which you do not grow or do not make due to climate or ability... Plus it is just fun!

My latest score is trading garlic for....PECANS. Now I was just sent a 5 lb bag because she had too many and is a buddy on another site, that was her idea of a gift??? I was amazed and figured I was going to send her some things I have she has expressed she was interested in. She plans to send another 5 lb bag just to get my garlic in trade, meanwhile I am gathering other things to include with it. I do not remember the last time I bought pecans..have you seen the prices on those? She does not use pesticides and the store I went to had them for $19.99 a lb organic??? I mean who spends that on a pound of nuts? I am so very happy to have a nice trade for something I do not grow. :banana:

I have traded flowers and plants for canning jars and empty pots...:banana:


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I stocked up today and mentally wept. Eggs were 2.33 a dozen. Apples were 5.99 a #3 bag and the store only had red delicious and Granny Smiths. I use the fat free Egg Beaters for scrambles (watching cholesterol) and usually pay 2.99 for a carton. They were up to 3.39. I stuck mainly to meats and perishables and my bill was 158 dollars with another 100 dollars spent at the local butcher. There are just two of us. We do not eat fancy and yes, I am worried especially since my garden was hit hard by the heat wave and drought.

I'm going to hit the Amish General store for bulk apples and whatever I can stock up on. 

As for Olive oil. I buy Pomace olive oil blended with Extra Virgin at the above mentioned store for 21 dollars a gallon. I'll be anxious to see if it goes up when I go there. I use it for all my cooking and recipes and love it.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> Most Pine nuts are coming in from China these days, watch where they come from.
> 
> It has been a pretty good monsoon season in west NM, we should have a decent crop of Pinon Pine Nuts in September. I plan to harvest a bunch.


What do you do with pine nuts? We've got a local family here that sells them but I dont know what to do with them.


----------



## Kbellebear (Apr 11, 2012)

Pine nuts are yummy in pesto.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

You can also use them in Italian cookies.


----------

